# Rod vs Overhanging trees @ 50mph



## flickerjim (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys and gals, I made the rookie mistake of leaving my Rods in the T-Top for the ride home. and wouldn't you know it some overhanging trees branches hit them. The only damage was to my 7' Powerstick's eyelets. I was wondering if it would be cheaper to replace the 75$ Rod, or fix the eyelets.?? the other rods managed to come out unscathed Thankfully!! Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Anytime you lash a yak your gonna have to deal withe the noise unless you put it in the bed of your truck


----------



## flickerjim (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't have a Yak? My rod was stripped of its eyelets on a return fishing trip. Same thing happens with my surfboards on top of my Honda Civic.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

TheRoguePirate said:


> Anytime you lash a yak your gonna have to deal withe the noise unless you put it in the bed of your truck


What were you reading?!??


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

He was reading the post yak transport.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

flickerjim,
I did the same thing only i put my rods in the backrest rod holders. Went to grab one while fishing and noticed all the braid was gone. Fortunately it was only my spheros 3000 and not too expensive of a loss of braid. Went back down the driveway and saw my braid in the trees. Spent 2 hours this past weekend cutting branches so hopefully it wont happen again.

Not sure what the repair cost will be. The job itself it pretty simple though. Might be worth taking the rod to a local shop and get a quote.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I think it's about $10-$20 per eye, so it depends how many you have to replace...like Xpac said just call the local rod shop and ask their rates. Plus you have options as to what type of eyelets you replace with.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

There's a gentleman that has a nook in the back of Gone Fishin' Bait shop on Lillian Hwy. He does a great job for a fair price. I can't remember his name but if you call the bait shop, they can hook you up.


----------



## Specktacular5 (Sep 28, 2011)

His name is Ron he does a great job and is very fair when it comes to pricing


----------



## flickerjim (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey thanks everyone.. This is why I come to PFF.. Tight Lines!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

His name is Ron, call at Rod n Reel Depot. 458-0428. On Lillian Hwy just N of 98.


----------

